# Wutang's Super Bowl Nuts



## rstr hunter (Feb 11, 2011)

Since my Packers were playing in the Super Bowl this year, we decided to do a Super Bowl party and I've been waiting all year for a good opportunity to try the Spicy Cashews and Sweet Almonds Wutang posted last year.  I started with regular cashews and almonds.








Then smoked them at 225 for about 40 minutes.  Then tossed the Cashews in Franks hot sauce and dusted with ceyenne and tossed the almonds in honey and dusted with brown sugar.  Then put them back into the smoker for about an hour to dry down.







Heres what they looked like individually.







The cashews turned out great not too hot at first but it just kept on building with a great smoky taste.  Maybe would put a little more ceyenne on next time, but definately doing again. 







The almonds were kind of dissappointing.  While they were sweet, the honey kept them all sticking together and were hard to serve like this.  Also they needed to have some salt added back.  I think next time maybe a better dusting of sugar maybe with some salt added or a salt water soak before starting would be better.  They weren't bad, just not what they could be. 

All in all a good first attempt at smoking nuts.  Also note, I did these the day before but had a few leftovers these, especially the  cashews, seem to get better and better over a couple of day period.  Thanks Wutang for the idea.


----------



## smokermark (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome snacking nuts right there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## les3176 (Feb 12, 2011)

those are some good looking nuts!!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 12, 2011)

Good looking nuts man


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 12, 2011)

Good job  keep us informed


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 28, 2011)

I like the salt water soak myself, Thanks for sharin'


----------



## dougmays (Mar 9, 2011)

what does the saltwater soak do?

would you not use honey again or would you and the saltwater would some how keep them from sticking?


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 9, 2011)

dougmays said:


> what does the saltwater soak do?
> 
> would you not use honey again or would you and the saltwater would some how keep them from sticking?


I think it softens the nuts a little and helps keep more of a salty taste.  I lost all of the salty taste as I did this so next time I may try that.  As far as the honey, I don't have a reason not to use the honey, but I may dust with more brown sugar and maybe even a little salt next time if I didn't try the salt water soak.  I don't think the salt water will do anything for the sticking though.  That's why I'm thinking dust heavier.


----------



## alelover (Mar 16, 2011)

I think someone on here mentioned powdered honey one time. Can't remember who though.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 10, 2011)

Does it matter if the nuts are raw or not? do you get raw almonds and roasted cashews?


----------

